# leiser Gaming-PC



## Friedhofsjodla (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
da mein PC es einfach nicht mehr packt (Spielen, Multitasking), wollte ich mir einen neuen PC kaufen, bzw. selber zusammenstellen.
Ich hab deswegen ein paar Fragen bezüglich Case-Modding und den Hardwarekomponenten. Ich hoffe mal, dass mir jemand helfen kann.
Als Gehäuse hab ich mir das NZXT H2 ausgesucht, welches ich dann noch ein bisschen modden wollte.
Die anderen Komponenten:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500k
Mainboard:Asus Sabertooth P67
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 4GB PC3-12800U
Grafikkarte:Sapphire HD 6870 1024MB
Netzteil:??
Laufwerk:??
Festplatte:??
Bei den ?? weiß ich noch nicht was ich genau beötige, also was ich zum Spielen brauche (es soll natürlich noch ein bisschen billiger bleiben SCHÜLERBUDGET ).
Vor allem beim Netzteil, da ich ja noch LEDs und weiteres in den PC einbauen will.
Kann mir jemand helfen, bzw sagen ob die Teile zusammenpassen.
Morgen schreibe ich dann noch die Details zum geplanten Modding ein, muss jetzt leider ins Bett, weil wir morgen schon wieder ne Schulaufgabe schreiben.
Hoffe das reicht erstmal um mir zu helfen.
Vielen Dank schonmal!!
Schönen Abend noch
Lukas


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2011)

Wie hoch ist denn Dein Budget? Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Mai 2011)

Also als Netzteil reicht ein 450oder 400W Teil, z.B. ein Cougar A 450 oder FSP Aurum 500W oder ein Antec High Current Gamer 520W!
Als Laufwerk reicht ein billiger DVD Laufwerk/Brenner!
Als Fesplatte eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 in entsprechender Größe!
Ansonsten reicht ein billigeres Mobo, z.B. ein Asrock P67 Pro 3 oder brauchst du das Sabertooth fürs Modding?


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2011)

Board reicht wie schon geschrieben, ein Asrock Pro3 (B3) oder wenn es Asus sein soll, ein P8P67 (B3)

Welcher RAM ist das genau? Mit dem Vengeance RAM musst Du aufpassen, der passt nicht unter größere CPU-Kühler, andere Corsair RAMs mit 1600 MHz laufen mit 1,65V. Intel empfiehlt jedoch eine maximale RAM-Spannung von 1,55V. RAM mit 1333MHz und CL9 reicht vollkommen aus, einen Unterschied wirst Du nicht merken.

Grafikkarte wäre je nach Auflösung eine (sehr leise) Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1GB GDDR5, oder falls verfügbar eine von der Leistung zwischen HD6850 und HD6870 liegende Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Extreme, 1GB GDDR5 denkbar.

Netzteil wäre sehr leise ein be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (80+ Silber, modular)

Zum Übertakten brauchst Du noch einen anderen CPU-KÜhler, da könnte sich je nach Moddingvorhaben die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B oder der Zalman CNPS9900 MAX blau (etwas lauter unter Last!)

Wenn Du leise LED-Lüfter brauchst: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot oder blau

Noch leiser wird es mitFestplattenentkopplung: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer oder Innovatek InnoVIBE Rev 2 HDD-Entkoppelung oder Xilence Festplattenkühler, passiv, geschlossen 
und ggf. einer Lüfterentkopplung: EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle

Rest hat Hans ja schon geschrieben 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

Hier das ganze nochmal zusammengefasst mit Verlinkungen:

 CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k (~165)
  CPU-Kühler (optional):  Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (~33€)
  GraKa: Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1GB GDDR5http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a610596.html (~125€) bzw. Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Extreme, 1GB GDDR5 (~110€)

Board: Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3)  (~95€) (falls du das Sabertooth nicht zum Modden brauchst)

  Ram: 2x2GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von G.Skill oder GeIL (~30€)
  HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
  Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BR lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~75€, BR schreiben)
  Netzteil: Antec HCG-520 (~60€)
  Gehäuse: Hast du ja schon
  HDD-Entkoppler: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (~6€)
  Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau


Die Lüfter sind nicht notwendig, die 1200rpm-Lüfter des Gehäuses sind nicht allzulaut. Wenn du trotzdem wechseln willst, solltest du natürlich alle 3 Lüfter tauschen!


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (27. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die ganzen Antworten
 les mir das mal heut Nachmittag genauer durch 
Lukas


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (27. Mai 2011)

Die Konfiguration die Huntertech zusammengestellt hat sollte so eig. fürs erste reichen (kann ja vlt später nochmal nachrüsten  )
Zum Modding, ich wollte vorne (in die Tür) ein Muster reinschneiden, dieses dann mit Plexiglas auskleiden und dahinter LED-Lichter reinbauen, wahrscheinlich 3 Farben, die ich dann vorne über Schalter aktivieren bzw deaktivieren kann.
Dann hätte ich eine Frage zur Lärmentwicklung, das Gehäuse an sich hat ja an den Seitenwänden Dämmmatten. Wenn ich jetzt ein Fenster in die Seitenwand mache (also aus Plexiglas) steigt der Geräuschpegel dann sehr, weil es sind ja dann an der einen Seitenwand keine Dämmmatten mehr? Wenn der Geräuschpegel nicht allzusehr ansteigt würde ich da gerne ein Fenster reinmachen und den PC halt von innen beleuchten lassen (LEDs, LED-Lüfter).
Vorne wollte ich dem Laufwerk einen Stealthmod verpassen und den Schalter zum Öffnen bei den Schaltern für die LEDs platzieren (ja ich weiß löten und kompliziert , mein Opa wirds schon richten )
Dann habe ich noch eine Frage und zwar lohnt es sich eine Lüftersteuerung einzubauen, also eine mit Bildschirm,...?
Dann noch Bilder von den geplanen Sachen:
das Muster :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die Schalter für LEDs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal vielen Dank, für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten 
Lukas


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Durch eine Plexiglaswand wird die Lauststärke nicht stark ansteigen, sofern es dicht abschließt


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Durch eine Plexiglaswand wird die Lauststärke nicht stark ansteigen, sofern es dicht abschließt


 Stimmt, steigt wohl nur geringfügig.

Ob du ne Lüftersteuerung willst, musst du selbst entscheiden  Wenn aber, ist die Kaze Master Pro sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Für einen Modding PC hätte ich da eine Lüftersteuerung (natürlich mit CardReader ) und Flip-up Display : AeroCool FP-01, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Das Teil sieht ziemlich sinnlos aus.


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht ziemlich sinnlos aus.



Der Sinn besteht im Steuern von Lüftern, dem Lesen und Schreiben von Speicherkarten und der Anschlussmöglichkeit von USB2 und eSATA.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (27. Mai 2011)

Die Lüftersteuerung schaut top aus 
Das wars dann eig auch so ziehmlich
Nur eine letzte Frage hab ich noch:
Lohnt es sich mir das Gehäuse + Netzteil schon jetzt zu kaufen und schon anzufangen das zu modden??
Will endlich anfangen


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> Die Lüftersteuerung schaut top aus


 Schau dir doch auch mal die NZXT Sentry 2 an! Man sagt ihr nur nach, dass manche Lüfter dadurch bei niedriger Drehzahl nervtötende Geräusche abgeben, die sie lauter machen, als vorher, was mit anderen Lüftersteuerung nicht passiert


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich mir das Gehäuse + Netzteil schon jetzt zu kaufen und schon anzufangen das zu modden??
> Will endlich anfangen



Wenn Du anfangen willst zu basteln, schlag zu 

Wenn Du bei mindfactory.de zwischen 0h und 6h bestellst, zahlst Du keine Versandkosten (ab 100€ Warenwert)


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (27. Mai 2011)

nzxt sentry 2 hab ich mir auch angeschaut abe rwegen den geräuschen hab ich das wieder vergessen 
also heute oder morgen werd ich dann wahscheinlich mein gehäuse netzteil leds, usw erstmal bestellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> Nur eine letzte Frage hab ich noch:
> Lohnt es sich mir das Gehäuse + Netzteil schon jetzt zu kaufen und schon anzufangen das zu modden??
> Will endlich anfangen


 
Klar, das kannst du machen.


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Halte uns (gerne auch mit Bildern) auf dem Laufenden


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Halte uns (gerne auch mit Bildern) auf dem Laufenden


 Noch als Tipp: Habe letztens von NZXT auch LED-Ketten gefunden, aber nicht so 30cm-Dinger, sondern in 1-2m  Haben zwar auch nur 12.24 LEDs, dafür kriegst du damit ne gleichmäßigere Beleuchtung hin, wenn du die von innen am Rahmen verlegst. Nur so als Anregung


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (27. Mai 2011)

Ich schick euch gerne Bilder dauert aber halt noch und reichen die ca 500w wirkllich aus
verbrauchen die leds nich auch strom
mein dad hat weder lichter noch leds oder so und 750w?


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Das reicht für sehr sehr viele LED's vollkommen aus


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das reicht für sehr sehr viele LED's vollkommen aus


 LEDs brauchen verdammt wenig Strom. Um 500W nur mit LEDs vollzukriegen, müsstest du wahrscheinlich kilometerweise die Dinger verlegen


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (27. Mai 2011)

und an was für anschlüsse muss ich die LEDs anschließen


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Da sind im Lieferumfang i.d.R. entsprechende Kabel für die Molex-Anschlüsse des Netzteils dabei.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (27. Mai 2011)

wie verbinde ich die ganzen scherze mit den schaltern??
kann ich mehrere leds an einen schalter anschließen?
nochmal vielen dank 
ihr seid echt super


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (27. Mai 2011)

ok also bin bis sonntag nachmittag weg 
euch allen ein schönes wochenende


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> ok also bin bis sonntag nachmittag weg
> euch allen ein schönes wochenende


 Dir auch (demnächst aber bitte den Bearbeiten-Button nehmen  )!


Also die Stromstecker kann man normalerweise alle einfach aneinanderreichen (einen Stecker in den nächsten), wie das dann aber mit den Schaltern aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht ists möglich, mit dem Schalter der Kette, deren Anschluss am nächsten am Netzteil ist (also die Kette Nr. 1) alle anderen Ketten an- und auszuschalten, müsstest du aber mal probieren. Unzählige Slotblenden zu verwenden finde ich nicht sonderlich sinnvoll


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen bin wieder da
also erstmal entschuldigung für den Doppelpost 
Kann mir jmd für das LEDprojekt in der Fronttür LEDs empfehlen (ich hab davon eig keine Ahnung )
Und die nächste Frage hab ich ja oben schon gestellt, wie verbinde ich die LEDs mit den Schaltern und was für Schalter benötige ich überhaupt? ( Bild wie die Schalte ungefähr ausschauen sollten gibts ja schon weiter vorne.
Lukas


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen bin wieder da
> also erstmal entschuldigung für den Doppelpost
> Kann mir jmd für das LEDprojekt in der Fronttür LEDs empfehlen (ich hab davon eig keine Ahnung )
> Und die nächste Frage hab ich ja oben schon gestellt, wie verbinde ich die LEDs mit den Schaltern und was für Schalter benötige ich überhaupt? ( Bild wie die Schalte ungefähr ausschauen sollten gibts ja schon weiter vorne.
> Lukas


 LEDs kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Aber bei Caseking bekommst du sehr viel rund ums Thema Kühlung, Gehäuse und Modding. Da wirst du mit Sicherheit fündig! Da gibts einzelne LEDs (wo du dann aber alle Kabel irgendwie verbinden müsstest), LED-Stangen (~30cm) oder 1m-2m-Ketten von NZXT für die gleichmäßige Beleuchtung. Akzente setzt du mit Bubble-Light oder Liquid Neons.

Schalter liegen den Ketten meist bei bzw. sind fest in die Kabel integriert, die packst du dann nur hinten in die Halterungen für die Erweiterungskarten und gut. Ist von Produkt zu Produkt unterschiedlich. Wie du mehrere Produkte an einen Schalter bekommst: Keine Ahnung, verbinde die Leitungen ab Besten so, dass es ein geschlossener Stromkreis ohne Kurzschluss wird 


Hoffe, ich konnte mit meinem überschaubaren Wissen zum Thema Beleuchtung helfen


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (29. Mai 2011)

Ok vielen Dank schonmal
hab aber noch ne Frage 
ich wollte das Muster vorne in verschiedenen Farben beleuchten also verschiedenfarbige LEDs einbauen
was für ein Plexiglas muss ich dann einbauen farbloses oder??
oder kann ich auch schwarzes einbauen?


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank schonmal
> hab aber noch ne Frage
> ich wollte das Muster vorne in verschiedenen Farben beleuchten also verschiedenfarbige LEDs einbauen
> was für ein Plexiglas muss ich dann einbauen farbloses oder??
> oder kann ich auch schwarzes einbauen?


 Da fragst du mich was  Farbiges Plexi würde ich nicht für sonderlich gelungen halten, so sind eben alle Farben getönt und nicht mehr so, wie du die LEDs gekauft hast. Für die Originalfarben natürlich farbloses Plexi, dunkel getöntes Plexi würde ich nur in kombination mit z.B. UV-Licht nehmen, damit du so ein Gruselfeeling hinbekommst oder mit Schwarzlicht kombiniert. Wenn du was buntes willst, versuch einfach normales Plexi. Vielleicht bekommst du ja irgendwo Spiegelfolie her (müsste so heißen), dann kannste die Farben besser verteilen.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (29. Mai 2011)

Ok nochmal vielen Dank 
ich weiß ich wiederhol mich 

EDIT:
nächste Frage mit was schneid ich das Muster in die Plastikwand, bzw in das Plexiglas?


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> Ok nochmal vielen Dank
> ich weiß ich wiederhol mich
> 
> EDIT:
> nächste Frage mit was schneid ich das Muster in die Plastikwand, bzw in das Plexiglas?


 Google ist dein Freund. Habe gerade auch gegoogelt, weil ich das auch mit meinem zukünftigen NZXT Phantom machen will. Hier im Forum ist da ne passende Anleitung und im aktuellen Sonderheft der PCGH sollte sowas auch drin stehen. Da sind auch 3 Casemods drin (u.a. meiner), vielleicht so als Anregung


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (29. Mai 2011)

OK ich glaub ich hab die Frage falsch formuliert 
das Muster was ich mir ausgesucht hab is ja relativ komplex und wird dadurch nicht alles etwas instabil also von der Seitenwand?


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> OK ich glaub ich hab die Frage falsch formuliert
> das Muster was ich mir ausgesucht hab is ja relativ komplex und wird dadurch nicht alles etwas instabil also von der Seitenwand?


 Ich kann mit deinem Muster nicht viel Anfangen o.0 Aber wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe, soll ja das Muster in die Wandgeschnitten werden und mit Plexi gefüllt werden, oder? Wenn ja, dann geht das, auch wenn du es offen lassen würdest. Hauptsache, du schneidest nicht so, dass die Wand nur noch aus 3cm breiten Streben besteht, dann wirds ziemlich instabil ^^


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (29. Mai 2011)

OK nochmal danke
kannst du mir vlt mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Gehäuse schicken??


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> OK nochmal danke
> kannst du mir vlt mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Gehäuse schicken??


 In meiner Signatur ist ein Link (HAF 922 (White Devil))  Hier ist vermutlich das Bild, welches du suchst. Mittlerweile ist etwas mehr drin (Der GraKa-Kühler ist um einen Slot angewachsen, TV- und Lankarte sind dazugekommen), sodass das Case jetzt bis unten zum NT voll ist. Wenn du davon auch noch ein Bild brauchst, mach ich dir eins


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (29. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank 
Bild musst nicht extra machen

EDIT:
Ich hab ne Frage:
1. Was ist ne Bootfestplatte genau(schnelle Festplatte nur zum Booten??) ?
2. Lohnt sich sowas?


----------



## Lordac (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,



Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> Was ist ne Bootfestplatte genau (schnelle Festplatte nur zum Booten?) und lohnt sich sowas?


auf einer "Bootfestplatte" ist normal nur das Betriebssystem drauf, so kann unabhängig sowohl auf Betriebssystem als auch Programme/Spiele zugegriffen werden was das System etwas schneller macht.

Wenn man sich eine SSD kauft würde ich das in jedem Fall so machen (Betriebssystem + wichtigste Programme auf die SSD, den "Rest" auf eine Magnetfestplatte), ansonsten wäre mir der Vorteil zu gering.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (30. Mai 2011)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf einer "Bootfestplatte" ist normal nur das Betriebssystem drauf, so kann unabhängig sowohl auf Betriebssystem als auch Programme/Spiele zugegriffen werden was das System etwas schneller macht.
> 
> ...


Der Begriff "Bootfestplatte" beschreibt erstmal nur die Platte, auf der dein Betriebssystem installiert ist (to boot = hochfahren). Dafür nimmt man (wie Lordac schon sagte) oft schnellere und damit auch lautere Platten als zum reinen Datenlagern, damit z.B. der PC oder Spiele auf der Platte schneller starten usw. Im Optimalfall hast du dafür dann eine SSD. Packst du da Programme + Betriebssystem drauf, lohnt es sich (in meinen Augen) schon. Mein PC startet trotz zusätzlicher Sound- und TV-Karte in nur 40 Sekunden, bis er voll einsatzbereit ist, Programme starten wesentlich schneller und das subjektive Arbeitsgefühl wird einfach besser


----------



## Automatikk (30. Mai 2011)

> Google ist dein Freund. Habe gerade auch gegoogelt, weil ich das auch  mit meinem zukünftigen NZXT Phantom machen will. Hier im Forum ist da ne  passende Anleitung und im aktuellen Sonderheft der PCGH sollte sowas  auch drin stehen. Da sind auch 3 Casemods drin (u.a. meiner), vielleicht  so als Anregung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe du nachmacher^^ naja sieht ja auch gut aus 

und SSD würde ich auf jedenfall nehmen geht viel schneller^^


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (30. Mai 2011)

Wie großsollte die denn dann ungefähr sein, weil die sind ja doch recht teuer?


----------



## Automatikk (30. Mai 2011)

> Wie großsollte die denn dann ungefähr sein, weil die sind ja doch recht teuer?



Ich glaub 32gb würden bestimmt reichen


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (30. Mai 2011)

nur für das Betriebssystemd oder??
Wie viel Speicher braucht denn Windows 7 64bit ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn du eine SSD für das OS willst, würde ich nicht unter 64GB kaufen, Windows Sieben kann schnell mal 25-30GB besetzen, ganz ohne ein Game.


----------



## Automatikk (30. Mai 2011)

naja 32-64GB werden bestimmt reichen


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (30. Mai 2011)

OK dann mal schaun
Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Antworten
Für den restlichen schmarrn ( bilder spiele usw ) lohnt sich da ein Raidverbund?


----------



## huntertech (30. Mai 2011)

Von Raids halte ich nicht viel. Meine Sachen sicher ich immer auf einer externen Platte (Raid 1 fällt weg) und alle Sachen, wie halbwegs schnell sein sollen, kommen auf die SSD (Raid 0 somit auch). Wenn du ne schnelle Platte willst, kauf einfach keine von diesen leisen Öko-Platten, sondern die, die wir auch immer als Systemplatte empfehlen (z.B. Samsung Spinpointt F3)!

Mein Win 7 Ultimate x64 braucht 15GB, dazu kommen dann Treiber und alle Programme. Sind also 24GB von den 56GB weg, der Rest bleibt leer, wenn ich mal ein riiieeeesiges Programm bekommen sollte  Habe da ehrlich gesagt gar keine Verwendung für, da ich bei Multiplayergames eh immer auf die anderen warten muss!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> Für den restlichen schmarrn ( bilder spiele usw ) lohnt sich da ein Raidverbund?


 
Nö, Raid lohnte noch nie.


----------



## huntertech (30. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, Raid lohnte noch nie.


 Der Mann weiß, was Sache ist. Kurz und knapp, aber das triffts super


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (30. Mai 2011)

Weiß jmd vielleicht ein anderes Muster für die Front
irgendwie kann ich mich solangsam auch nicht mehr mit meinem anfreunden


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja absolute Geschmackssache. Vllt. ein biohazard-Zeichen?


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (30. Mai 2011)

ich hab mir überlegt vlt irgendwie meinen Name oder so reinzuschneiden die Frage ist hatl nur wie ich das anorden also buchstabentechnisch, dass da einigermaßen nach was aussieht


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Friedhofsjodla ist aber ein langer Name 

Nimm doch den Namen Deiner Freundin, bloß blöd, wenn dann Schluss ist


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (30. Mai 2011)

nein eig Lukky oder Lukas irgendwas in die richtung


----------



## huntertech (30. Mai 2011)

Waagerecht wär mehr so mein Fall.


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Da würde ich Stift und Papier, oder ein Zeichenprogramm nehmen, und mal einen Entwurf basteln. Wie wärs mit "LUKKY STRIKE"


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (30. Mai 2011)

jaja ich frag mal die kreative in meine klasse


----------



## huntertech (30. Mai 2011)

Ohh die liegt was in der Luft 
Aber Mädels und Casemodding... naja ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ohh die liegt was in der Luft
> Aber Mädels und Casemodding... naja ich weiß ja nicht


 
Naja, solang dem Case keine rosa Farbe oder Svarovski-Kristalle verpasst weren...

Mädchen können manchmal echt gute Casemodideen haben!


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (30. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, solang dem Case keine rosa Farbe oder Svarovski-Kristalle verpasst weren...
> 
> Mädchen können manchmal echt gute Casemodideen haben!



Das mach ich 
rosa und Kristalle 
PERFEKT


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Da würde ich als Basis ein Cinderella Midi Tower vorschlagen


----------



## huntertech (30. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Da würde ich als Basis ein Cinderella Midi Tower vorschlagen


 Der wird alt Softy 

@TE: Beratung ist ja schön und gut, aber lass dir von ihr nichts aufschwatzen


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (30. Mai 2011)

is doch lustig


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (3. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Sry, dass ich das Thema jetz nochmal ausgrab.
Ich hab jetz endlich das Geld zusammen .
Also ich wollt jetz nochmal fragen ob das so zusammenarbeitet.
gehäuse:
festplatte:
graka:
arbeitsspeicher:
Prozessor:
mainboard:
laufwerk:
netzteil:

Dann schonmal vielen Dank!!
Lukas


----------



## Seeefe (3. August 2011)

Du solltest eher eine 560 mit ti kaufen^^


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (3. August 2011)

is die soviel besser??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. August 2011)

Naja, eine GTX 560 ist eine hochgezogene GTX 460!
Eine GTX 560 Ti ist ein anderer Chip und hat in etwa 15% mehr Leistung!


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (3. August 2011)

naja lohnt sich das??


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> naja lohnt sich das??


 Den Unterschied merkst du wohl nicht aber ich würde keinen hochgezogenen Chip der vergangenen Generation kaufen! Genauso ist dein netzteil ein hochgezüchtetes Office-Netzteil, fällt in die gleiche Kiste.

Antec HCG-520 oder XFX Core Edition Pro 450W (~40-60€)
Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI oder Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC (~185€) oder Asus HD 6950 Dual-Slot (~205€) bzw. Triple-Slot (~215€)


So wie das jetzt ist haben wir das doch nie im Leben genehmigt


----------



## Seeefe (3. August 2011)

Da fehlt auch noch der Kühler wenn Übertaktet werden soll!


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Da fehlt auch noch der Kühler wenn Übertaktet werden soll!


 Ich sag ja, die Konfig haben wir nie im Leben so genehmigt!

 CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B oder Thermalright HR-02 Macho (~30-~40€, von schlecht nach gut)


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (4. August 2011)

Ja sry den hab ich vergessen 
-->HIER<---


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

Den Brocken zum Übertakten? Besser einen aus meinem Post.

Warum hast du denn so viel abgeändert?


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (4. August 2011)

ähhmm 
ich schäm mich jetzt ja fast ein bisschen, aber wie genau übertackte ich einen Prozessor 
Und wie hoch ist das Risiko, dass was schief geht und mit wieviel mehr Leistung kann ich rechnen?
Sry wegen den vielen Fragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Links am Brett ist so eine Kurbel, je schneller du die drehen kannst, desto mehr Takt hat der Prozessor.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (4. August 2011)

Ahh OK
dann is ja gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Bei Sandy ist übertakten sehr einfach. Du musst nur den Multi erhöhen, das ist alles.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (4. August 2011)

WIE mach ich das


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Im Bios machst du das.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (4. August 2011)

lohnt sich das sehr??


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Nun ja, 30% mehr Takt bedeuten auch 30% mehr Leistung.


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

Aber unbedingt alle Spannungen auf den Standardwert festlegen (kannst du mit CPU-Z unter Last auslesen!).


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (5. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Hier das ganze nochmal zusammengefasst mit Verlinkungen:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k (~165)
> CPU-Kühler (optional):  Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (~33€)
> ...



Eigentlich passt da alles bis auf den Arbeitsspeicher.
Hast eigentlich recht, und jetzt hab ich mir die Mühe völlig umsnst gemacht nochmal alles zu suchen 


Das mim Übertakten überleg ich mir dann noch...


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> Eigentlich passt da alles bis auf den Arbeitsspeicher.
> Hast eigentlich recht, und jetzt hab ich mir die Mühe völlig umsnst gemacht nochmal alles zu suchen
> 
> 
> Das mim Übertakten überleg ich mir dann noch...


 Was meinst du mit Arbeitsspeicher passt nicht? Kannst natürlich auch 8GB nehmen, Hersteller ist egal, solange du weder hohe Heatspreader noch mehr als 1,5V Spannung hast.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (5. August 2011)

Also als Arbeitsspeicher hab ich mir den hier vorgestellt *KLICK*


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Eben das meinte ich mit "keine hohen Heatspreader!". Die Ripjaws werden leider viel zu oft gewählt, passen aber nicht unter hohe Kühlkörper. Nimm einfach irgendwelche mit bereits genannten Kriterien.


----------



## tobibo (5. August 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:
			
		

> Also als Arbeitsspeicher hab ich mir den hier vorgestellt *KLICK*



Heatspreader sind sinnlos und machen nur  Probleme mit großen Towerkühlern.

Nimm einen billigen ohne Heatspreader mit 1,5 V.
Die Geil Value Plus finde ich z.B. auch optisch recht ansprechend.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (5. August 2011)

den -->hier<--??


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Ja, z.B. die wären gut


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (5. August 2011)

OK danke dann mal schaun wann ich anfangen kann 

Dake an alle, die mir jetzt schon geholfen haben.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Viel Spaß beim Anfangen


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (5. August 2011)

Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden wie es so läuft.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

UND BILDER!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

Jop, immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (6. August 2011)

OK mach ich


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (6. August 2011)

geht DAS als Netzteil auch in Ordnung??


----------



## tobibo (6. August 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:
			
		

> geht DAS als Netzteil auch in Ordnung??



Das hat nicht allzuviel Dampf auf der 12V Schiene, ist etwas älter und hat dementsprechend etwas wenig Effizienz.

Nimm lieber ein XFX Core Pro 550/Antec HCG 520/Rasurbo Real&Power 550/Silverstone Strider SST 80+


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

Das kannst du nehmen:
Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 Modular

Oder das hier:
SilverStone Strider Plus ST50F-P 500W 80+ Bronze

Das gibts leider nur als 650 Watt Version, ist aber vertretbar, da der Preis immer noch OK ist.
XFX Core Edition PRO 650W 80+ Bronze ATX 2.3


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (6. August 2011)

OK danke 

Weiß irgendjemand ob es möglich ist LEDs über ein Programm am PC zu steuern ( also an/aus und Farbe wechseln), so was hat ein Freund von mir in seinem Alienware-PC und nachdem ich sowieso LEDs einbauen wollte dachte ih mir spar ich mir die Schalter am Gehäuse und mach das wenn der PC an ist 
Und kennt jemand die passenden LEDs dazu?


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

Wenn du dich mit elektronischen Schaltungen auskennst, könntest du mir etwas Lötarbeit und passenden Widerständen LEDs an Lüftersteckplätze packen und dann die "Drehgeschwindigkeit" oder eben die Leuchtrkaft regeln. Da das aber wohl wegfällt, würde ich mal sagen: NEIN!  Es gibt aber LEDs mit Slotblende zum Abschalten.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (6. August 2011)

Ich meinte eigentlich eine grafische Oberfläche die ich nutzen kann wenn der PC angeschaltet ist.


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, dafür müsste das Mainboard ja eben die Anschlüsse dafür haben und es gibt keine LED-Anschlüsse (außer für den Anschalter und für die HDD-LED). Schau bei deinem Freund doch mal, wie die LEDs angeschlossen sind und wo.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (6. August 2011)

OK danke schonmal


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> OK danke schonmal


 Kein Ding  Viel Spaß beim Suchen von den LED-Kabeln


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (7. August 2011)

OK ich gebs auf 

Kann mir jemand LEDs für die Beleuchtung meiner Tür empfehlen, also für den Plexiglasschriftzug. Ich versuch diese dann einfach per Schalter zu steuern.


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du nehmen:
> Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 Modular
> 
> Oder das hier:
> ...



Wenn im Thread Titel "leise" steht, sollte das SilverStone aus dieser Liste gestrichen werden 

LED:


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> OK ich gebs auf
> 
> Kann mir jemand LEDs für die Beleuchtung meiner Tür empfehlen, also für den Plexiglasschriftzug. Ich versuch diese dann einfach per Schalter zu steuern.


 Caseking hat schöne Beleuchtungsartikel, kannst da ja vorbeischauen


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (7. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Caseking hat schöne Beleuchtungsartikel, kannst da ja vorbeischauen



Wo sind die Artikel??  Ich find die nicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. August 2011)

Friedhofsjodla schrieb:


> Wo sind die Artikel??  Ich find die nicht


 
Unter Modding!


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (7. August 2011)

Achso die Artikel, ich dachte du meinst Beiträge in denen was erklärt wird


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (14. August 2011)

Also erstmal entschuldigung für den Doppelpost, aber das muss ein eigener Beitrag werden.
Gestern sind jetzt endlich alle Teile gekommen 
Mal schaun ob ich die Bilder mim iPod hochladen kann, die Qualität ist jetzt nicht DER Hammer, aber das muss reichen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2011)

Schöne Hardware... erinnert mich daran, auch mal wieder was kaufen zu müssen


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (14. August 2011)

Danke 
Was ist an deinem System auszusetzen?


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2011)

HD 5770


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (14. August 2011)

naja....meine alten Grafikkarten waren  schlimmer


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2011)

Ich hab Recht


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (14. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab recht :p :d



ok


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (16. August 2011)

ZUSAMMENGEBAUT UND ALLES LÄUFT
Anbei großen Dank an meinen Dad
Spielebewertung alles bis auf die Festplatte mindestens 7,7 
festplatte 5,9

Kennt jmd eine Frapsalternative? Also kostenlos...


----------



## UnnerveD (16. August 2011)

MSI Afterburner - damit kannst du auch Filme / Screenshots aufzeichnen.


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (16. August 2011)

Thx...


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (8. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich bin echt begeistert von meinem PC!
Vielen Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben. 
Will jetzt eigentlich jemand noch Bilder sehen von dem PC, also von innen. Bloß ich verzweifle noch immer daran, ob ich jetzt was in die Front reinschneiden soll, oder nicht. Und was soll ich mit den ganzen hässlichen Kabeln machen, die da noch alle ungenutzt aus dem Netzteil raushängen. Und kann ich in die Lüfter irgendwie in LED-Lüfter "umwandeln". Oder ist es da jetzt schon fast einfacher neue Lüfter zu kaufen?


----------



## pringles (8. September 2011)

Schön das alles läuft 
Also im normfallkann Man die Kabel zwischen der mobo und rechten Außenwand (da is meistens nen Zentimeter Platz) verstecken. 
Hau doch Bilder rein, dann können wir dir sagen das dein kabelmanagement stark verbesserungswürdig ist


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (8. September 2011)

Ja OK dann "versteck" ich die Kabel morgen und stell dann die Bilder rein. 
Weißt du auch noch was zum Lüfterthema?
Danke schonmal...


----------



## pringles (8. September 2011)

Also Lüfter umrüsten geht nicht wirklich, du kannst sie entweder mit ner kaltlichtdiode o.ä. Den innenraum beleuchten oder neue mit LEDs kaufen. (kosten auch nicht die Welt)


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (8. September 2011)

OK kann ich die LED-Lüfter, also die Innenteile dann immer noch lackieren?
Ich wollte ihn außen schwarz und die Blätter innen orange lackieren ist das ohne sehr große Komplikationen möglich?


----------



## pringles (8. September 2011)

Kommt drauf an was Komplikationen für dich sind  du könntest anpinseln, nur die LEDs dürfen keine Farbe kriegen und je nachdem wo die sind wird's schwierig. Von der Farbgebung wolltest du sowas:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/671450
Oder?


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (8. September 2011)

Ich hab mir gedacht soweit aufschrauben, dass ich das Innenteil rauskrieg und dann ansprayen und außen weiß ich noch nicht (ich schau mal im Internet  )
Ja genau perfekt genau sowas....;nur müsste er viereckig sein glaub ich , muss ich dann ausprobieren, bzw. nochmal genau anschaun.
Ist der mit LEDs ?

EDIT:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/94561-how-luefter-lackieren.html


----------



## pringles (9. September 2011)

Leider nein  allerdings wirst du glaube ich mal beim sprayen auch die LEDs übersprühen, was sie ziemlich sinnlos macht  die Methode mit ner kleinen kaltlichtdiode direkt hinterm Lüfter wäre vielleicht was? Ich muss langsam leider off weil ich morgen früh in die Schule muss


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (9. September 2011)

Ohh 
OK danke, dann viel Spaß morgen, ich hab noch die Woche frei


----------



## pringles (9. September 2011)

Dann haste ja genug Zeit um zu überlegen was du genau willst und auch schaffen kannst


----------



## Friedhofsjodla (9. September 2011)

Dann schaum ma mal...


----------

